

Drupe App Scores 1 for Team Android - kauaibrad
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=mobi.drupe.app&hl=en

======
kauaibrad
Drupe Improves Android UX

Drupe is a simple an elegant solution that improves Android UX by reducing the
number of interactions (taps and swipes) required to interact (message) with
your contacts. It's been installed over 250K times and seems to have pretty
good reviews.

